

All culture is hacker culture -- agree? - mpjolk
http://workingthrough.com/blog/291-all-culture-is-hacker-culture

======
harpastum
An interesting post, even if it was your own (although you might be better off
omitting the "--agree?" in the future)

I'm not sure that it's true that "young people are prone to alter or repurpose
software and devices to their liking" in any majority, now or ever. There are
always a lot of hackers, but they've never seemed to me to be a significant
percentage of their age group.

Bricolage is VERY interesting, especially when compared to traditional
'engineering'. Here's an excerpt [1] from Claude Lévi-Strauss (the term's
originator):

"The 'bricoleur' is adept at performing a large number of diverse tasks; but,
unlike the engineer, he does not subordinate each of them to the availability
of raw materials and tools conceived and procured for the purpose of the
project. His universe of instruments is closed and the rules of his game are
always to make do with 'whatever is at hand'"

[1] full text at
[http://varenne.tc.columbia.edu/bib/info/levstcld066savamind....](http://varenne.tc.columbia.edu/bib/info/levstcld066savamind.html)

------
nazgulnarsil
An endless procession of "all ____ is actually ____" seems very appealing to
the human mind because we seek to overlay patterns on reality that make it
easier to understand. Beware leaky abstractions when trying to create simple
models.

~~~
access_denied
What is useful is to discover a specific aspect in every subject. For example
discover what is "hacking" in everything or what is "flowing" in everything,
and so on.

------
psyklic
I define "hacker culture" as when even if things don't "just work," you keep
at it until they do (often using creative means).

I disagree with respect to modifying software/devices. Most computer users
(even young ones) will only modify software if it is convenient and if what
they do "just works."

If you expand the definition of "hacking" away from computers -- then yes, I
do believe that every person is a "hacker" in some aspect(s) of their life!

------
mpjolk
Link to my own blog. Don't know if this is considered poor form around here
.....

~~~
yan
It's not. Thanks for submitting!

------
anamax
The problem with the argument is that "getting around an obstacle" isn't an
essential part of "culture".

